# Installed my AVIC-F90BT (Review)



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a good deal of interest in the new AVIC-F series head units, and I have been in the market for just the right head unit for a little while. I almost bought a D3, Z3, and a Kenwood, but decided to wait when I heard these were coming out. The first reviews of the unit were not very good, but after the software upgrade most of those bugs were worked out. I ordered a Metra harness and Pioneer cage and trim piece from Enfig (super http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for their service) and couldn't have done the install without those pieces.
I like the fact that it runs on Windows CE and that it can be started in Safe Mode and modified just like a computer. I haven't done anything with that yet. 
I bought the AVIC-F90BT because of the additional warranty, and the fact that it is a Premier model. Aside from that, there are not many differences between the 90 and 900 operationally. With the unit, I also purchased the XM Radio Tuner and service, plugged my iPod into it (via USB/component cable that came with it), and have a small SD card for giggles, although I have already taken it out and don't use it at all. After a couple hundred seat miles with the unit I have some pros and cons, most of which have been covered already. I drilled a small hole in the glove box for permanent install of the iPod, and the XM tuner is in the trunk near my sub. 
Here are some pics of it installed and during my installation:
Before install: Eclipse 5425 HU mated to Alpine Monoblock Amp and Diamond Audio D6 12" Sub








Starting the tear down








Pulling the cluster out to get to the VSS wire and install the GPS antenna and microphone for Bluetooth Phone and voice commands
















Crappy closeup of the unit in question (I was shaking from being in the cold garage







)








Here are some pics of the finished install








































I need to buy some gas

















Overall, I am happy with the purchase. I bought it with the eBay 10% discount, and Live coupon at the same time so that saved a bit of $. If you are on the fence, just jump and do it! You won't be disappointed!









-Gabe


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:15 PM 12-31-2008_


----------



## badmk3 (Aug 25, 2004)

gabe and g and g motorsports...
(insert pompoms..and more pompoms!)
no for real...this guy knows his stuff..he is GENUINELY interested in his customers...he works diligently....never let me down yet....
his car is cool too..which helps.._

big ups for G and g...i will be probably claiming them on my 2009 W2 form..to get some sort of tax break bc of the spending i will do probably....

UPS TO YOU GABE!

glad to see we got another good shop around here...in addition to avalon and hardeys.


----------



## badmk3 (Aug 25, 2004)

that looks like a badass unit man....i still want my single din so i can run my turbo...i mean voltmeter gauges!!..heheh


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (badmk3)*

How's the GPS sensor like being placed in the dash? I'm getting ready to install a F700BT and was wondering where to put the GPS, but in the dash never occurred to me.
Looks good though...any other tips for the install?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (PGas32)*

Looks good - colors match the climatronic perfectly. If only she sank all the way into the dash. Nothing a little cutting can't cure on the next goaround







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Installed my AVIC-F90BT ([email protected])*

Good job Gabey Baby!


----------



## AmRando (Nov 2, 2008)

I will say the mounting and kit look professional and the ability of the AVICs to change their lighting colour is nice, but really guys.. have anyone of you actually USED one of these head-units?? Seriously, they're TERRIBLE. I was just mentioning in another thread how I had an F90 for a few days and couldn't stand it - the interface is awful and non-responsive half the time. And this is AFTER a firmware update to fix a bunch of problems. Only car nuts would pay $1500 for something as half-assed as these, anyone else would be waving pitchforks and wanting to tar&feather the manufacturers!
And yeah, it runs WINCE.. that's sure helped out a lot! Go check out AVIC411.com and see how far along most of their hacks and feeps are..








I've had several Pioneer head-units in years and cars past, but 3 days with one of these convinced me to switch to Kenwood for the first time.



_Modified by AmRando at 11:31 AM 1-3-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (AmRando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGas32* »_How's the GPS sensor like being placed in the dash? I'm getting ready to install a F700BT and was wondering where to put the GPS, but in the dash never occurred to me.
Looks good though...any other tips for the install?

The GPS is awesome placed on the metal bar behind the cluster (this pic taken from Gomobile's R32 DIY thread- thanks Greg!)








Since you don't have to access the VSS your part of the install should take less than an hour for this part. Just take your time with the purple clips on the harnesses once the cluster is out, as well as being careful to remove the 2 screws behind the steering column trim. I removed all of the trim as you can see in my pics because it was easier to route everything. That would be my first suggestion after taking your old unit out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *AmRando* »_I will say the mounting and kit look professional and the ability of the AVICs to change their lighting colour is nice, but really guys.. have anyone of you actually USED one of these head-units?? Seriously, they're TERRIBLE. I was just mentioning in another thread how I had an F90 for a few days and couldn't stand it - the interface is awful and non-responsive half the time. And this is AFTER a firmware update to fix a bunch of problems. Only car nuts would pay $1500 for something as half-assed as these, anyone else would be waving pitchforks and wanting to tar&feather the manufacturers!
And yeah, it runs WINCE.. that's sure helped out a lot! Go check out AVIC411.com and see how far along most of their hacks and feeps are..











While I agree that it does take longer than, say, the D3 to power up and get fully functional, all of the operations it is capable of warrants the startup time. This may as well be called a Carputer because of all that it does (and is capable of). Even the most powerful and newest of computers will take a 60 seconds to power up and become fully capable.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








IMO, the unit is exactly what I wanted, paid for, and expected! I have also had several different brands and several models of HU's including Eclipse (has been my favorite for 10 years), Alpine, Pioneer and Premier, and Kenwood. 
One place I will agree with you on is the processing and sound of the HU. I think my previous Eclipses have had better sound processing, and overall a better sound. That was fixed with more tuning and tinkering with the EQ than I was used to, but with some patience it is possible.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Are there weaknesses, sure. 
There are weaknesses in all electronics, but if your glass is half full like mine is, you will really enjoy this unit or any of the F series! Just my










-Gabe


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The GPS is awesome placed on the metal bar behind the cluster (this pic taken from Gomobile's R32 DIY thread- thanks Greg!)
Since you don't have to access the VSS your part of the install should take less than an hour for this part. Just take your time with the purple clips on the harnesses once the cluster is out, as well as being careful to remove the 2 screws behind the steering column trim. I removed all of the trim as you can see in my pics because it was easier to route everything. That would be my first suggestion after taking your old unit out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I might try placing the GPS behind the glove box, or even in the glove box...I think that'd work, but then again, I know nothing about this stuff


----------



## badmk3 (Aug 25, 2004)

gabe...you need gas....


----------



## GabeA (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (badmk3)*

Bump for my boy!


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (PGas32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGas32* »_
I might try placing the GPS behind the glove box, or even in the glove box...I think that'd work, but then again, I know nothing about this stuff










I would stick to the install shown if I were you. Plus that is allot more plastic over top of it and an airbag if you put it in the glovebox. Not to mention you are already going to have the cluster out to tap into the VSS wire.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (dirtymanpon)*

The install works flawlessly, and I would suggest duplicating it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the









Gabe


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (dirtymanpon)*

Yeah, I managed to stick it up behind the dash...but I have the 700, so there's no VSS wire and thus no need to pull the cluster. I'm getting a decent hissing through the speakers though


----------



## rudf0rd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: (PGas32)*

Just installed a f90bt and am getting the hiss as well. Not sure where to check with this. The grounding is all solid on the main ground through the c2r-vw harness. I read somewhere that it could be caused by double amping. That make sense to anyone?
-Sean


----------



## veedubcos (Jul 12, 2006)

mine is in the mail as well! And http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to enfig... those guys are a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (rudf0rd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rudf0rd* »_Just installed a f90bt and am getting the hiss as well. Not sure where to check with this. The grounding is all solid on the main ground through the c2r-vw harness. I read somewhere that it could be caused by double amping. That make sense to anyone?
-Sean


IMO, grounds are some of the first issues you are going to have when running an amplified setup. Check your grounds, and use some larger gauge wiring for that. s long as your grounds are solid you shouldn't have an issue. If you are using the same ground for 2 or more amps you may want to consider grounding in separate places. Also, check to make sure it is a solid grounding spot before doing all of the work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
LMK if I can help in any way! 

-Gabe


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:10 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## rudf0rd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

awesome. thanks for the advice. i'll be pulling the HU out this weekend and seeing what i can do about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (rudf0rd)*

NP. My e-mail is [email protected] and you can get me right on my Blackberry if you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Gabe


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Awesome! I was just looking at this HU for my first Nav install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On the install, looks nice and I feel like I might be able to proceed


----------



## veedubcos (Jul 12, 2006)

I just did the install on this unit last night. It took me about 45 min to get it in and fully functional. If this is your first install, read up and research everything and everything will go well. For the price, you cannot go wrong with this unit.


----------



## Muveover (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (PGas32) Pioneer F700BT*

Hey Pgas ... how did your F700BT install go? I'm considering the same unit and hope there will be no probs with my Dynaudio and steering wheel controls. Very anxious to hear/see your review of this unit! Thanks ..


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (PGas32) Pioneer F700BT (Muveover)*

Sweet, ill be installing an AVH-P400 soon


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (PGas32) Pioneer F700BT (Muveover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muveover* »_Hey Pgas ... how did your F700BT install go? I'm considering the same unit and hope there will be no probs with my Dynaudio and steering wheel controls. Very anxious to hear/see your review of this unit! Thanks ..

I finally trimmed the cage down and will be buttoning everything up tonight (I'm kinda a slow worker







) I do need to find the root of the hissing though, as it's pretty annoying.


----------



## PGas32 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (PGas32)*

I was able to finish everything up yesterday, and it looks pretty good, IMO - considering I suck at things like this!
I'd recommend you follow Don's install guide for getting the actual fitment just right.


----------



## VTEC976 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (PGas32)*

You guys can also look through this guide of the resident Audio guro in the MK4 R forums, Gomobile (Greg). This is what I used when I hit a hiccup since the D3 and F series are so similar:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3134807

-Gabe
(posting from my personal SN)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (VTEC976)*

I returned all e-mails and PM's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Gabe


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

how do you like this headunit? i'm really thinking about getting this one.


----------

